# fun day out



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

a buddy and i went out today for a few hours shootin, it was a blast. we didnt get much but it was just fun to get out. we saw ton of fish, just couldnt hit any :lol: the ice was intrestin to get through made gettin the boat on and off the trailer fun.

hey alex next time when brady and i come to see ya, you need to call in. it was so much fun i wish you were there. oke:


----------



## soggysandwich (Dec 4, 2008)

nice, those are some good sized fish.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I tried going out to one of my river spots today... Stupid cold made the river solid so I couldn't shoot there. I got my reel all fixed up and working like new and got a good feel for my new bow and what happens? ICE!!! Stupid water and its freezing abilities.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You guys are crazy, now I know where Jake gets it from.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

that sucks, maybe we can get together and shoot over where we shot. i first got to buy a new string for my bow. im still hopein to find a oneida also and maybe get to take it out shootin on the river


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bl your the crazy one for not wanting to be out. i invite you to go today in the beutiful -30 temps and you say its to cold 8) so instead i go ride snomobile and get frostbit :down:


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the fish.


----------

